

Ask HN: Subscription management/billing software? - tylercarbone

We're currently in the final phases of development on a web startup, and are getting ready to sort out the logistics of providing subscription based software. I'm wondering if anyone has any comments on software to manage subscriptions &#38; handle monthly billing? I've seen quite a bit of it out there, but don't have any experience with it.<p>Any suggestions would be really appreciated.<p>Thanks in advance,
======
NoBSWebDesign
We use BlinkSale (<http://www.blinksale.com>) for invoicing and like it very
much. They have a nice interface for creating templates and recurring invoices
as well. Though, as I began digging deeper into this area, I've begun to think
that there are a lot of sites that do exactly the same thing in exactly the
same way. Go with one that's free to begin with, and pay if you like it I
suppose.

~~~
icey
I liked BlinkSale quite a bit as well, although it's been a year or so since
I've used it as I'm not consulting anymore.

------
mmohan
BTW I have also heard about Zuora. Have not used it, but you may want to visit
their website to learn more.

<http://www.zuora.com/products/z-billing-product.html>

<disclaimer: I met the founder once, but have no affiliation with the
company.>

------
prashantganti
You can take a look at our invoicing service at <http://invoice.zoho.com> ; If
you need any help you can contact us at support(at)zohoinvoice[dot]com

Regards Prashant <http://invoice.zoho.com>

------
blurry
I've used Authorize.net's solution. Cheap and reliable.

[http://authorize.net/solutions/merchantsolutions/merchantser...](http://authorize.net/solutions/merchantsolutions/merchantservices/automatedrecurringbilling/)

------
tylercarbone
Thanks for all the suggestions; I'll take a look at them.

------
mmohan
We use freshbooks. Its inexpensive and had good support.

------
jasonlbaptiste
go with zuora for sure. email me if you would like an intro.

jason [at] publictivity dot com

disclaimer: publictivity is a customer

